# 2010 Cervelo S3 / Garmin Cadence Sensor



## Slammer107 (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can mount a Garmin cadence sensor on the new chain stays without having to flip the arm up? I know you had to in 2009 but I wondered if that is still the case now that they have redesigned the wheel clearance a bit.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I run mine on my 2009 S2 without flipping it up (same?)


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just mounted mine tonight in the downward position (S2). Probably only 2mm clearance between the speed sensor magnet and arm. Not really sure if I like it being that close.


----------



## ntnyln (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 2009 S2 and mounted the sensor with the arm flipped down, but used a zip tie to hold it tight agains the chainstay so there is no chance of it getting caught in the spokes.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

When I first mounted the Garmin cadence sensor on, I flipped the arm up. However after playing around with the angle as well as the spoke magnet, I was able to put the arm back down.

Attached are two pics.

Mine is the 2009 S3 Tour De France special.. it has the same revised chainstays as the 2010 ones.


----------



## Slammer107 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great! Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I think if you flip the magnet so it points inward you should also gain a little more clearance. Alternatively, find a thinner spoke magnet. Both will enable you to run it without propping the arm upward.


----------



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

I run my magnet on my R3SL flipped around and it works fine


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Interesting. I have mine on my CAAD9 mounted with the arm up. I thought I had followed the instructions that came with it. I didn't know you could even mount it with the arm down!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

The wider spoke/hub spacing on the Campy Neutron, takes away breathing room on my R3 setup. It could be run down and in, but I'd rather not.


----------

